# Baler chain oil



## Flashpoint (May 23, 2010)

Anyone use motorcycle chain oil in a spray can rather than just motor oil?

I hate the mess of the motor oil slinging everywhere.

The motorcycle oil is sticky and wont sling off. Lasts a long time on much faster moving chains.

Just a thought im going to try it out.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought serious about it. The man I bought my baler from said he just used PB Blaster...I found the Blaster in a cable or chain lube for garage doors, so used that this season. 
I also thought about using chainsaw bar oil...that sticky stuff that doesn't sling off. But, I Wonder if bar oil would penetrate into the rollers?


----------



## Flashpoint (May 23, 2010)

Well actually today i couldnt find any oil in the truck but had some bar oil. I put that stuff on there and there were spider webs of oil coming off all over me.Wasnt going to mention it because i was in a pinch ,but wont be doing that again.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

regardless of what you use for oil, either oil it when you're done or about half way thru, that way the chains are nice and warm and will draw the oil in.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the warning, flashpoint! Think I'll take this chance to learn from somebody else and drop that idea.


----------



## Flashpoint (May 23, 2010)

your welcome rednecku . My way of thinking is i would never put oil on a motorcycle chain would not last no time.

mlappin, that is true but the moto lube would make one less thing that had to be oiled regular. I think maybe less mess also. Im going to try and see how it works out.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I've been using motorcycle chain oil on our small square balers for the last few years. We blow off the machine with a leafblower as soon as we finish the last bale and give the chains a coating of spray on lube while the chain is still warm. As others have said, it doesn't fly off and penetrates the rollers well.


----------



## Sandhills Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I use schaeffer's chain lube, comes in a spray can. Like said above i put it on a the end of the day, this oil doesn't collect the dirt like motor oil. What i use and have had really good luck, had no chain problems since i started using it, and i usually broke one a year at least before. Brent.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Fluid Film!!!!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We use plain oil normally but on the round baler we always used motorcycle chain oil. I use rust check on the snowblower chain because it rusts so bad.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use John Deere Chain Lube.....I don't know who makes it for Deere but it is unsurpassed in its performance IMO......now I know that some folks just hate the mention of anything John Deere, but if you don't try it, you are making a mistake. This spray lube sticks on and penetrates even on cold chain if allowed to soak. Kind of foams when applied.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Been using chain saw bar oil for years. Does a fine job, just do not over oil.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Always liked JB chain lube but it has gotten ridiculously high priced $9-10 per can.It is the faoming stuff that really sticks to chain.And a can don't go far,it pretty much takes a can to lube the baler.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Flashpoint said:


> Well actually today i couldnt find any oil in the truck but had some bar oil. I put that stuff on there and there were spider webs of oil coming off all over me.Wasnt going to mention it because i was in a pinch ,but wont be doing that again.


Haha, sticky aint it?

We used to add bar oil to the gearboxes on the silo unloaders, they had a brass worm driving another gear and every thing turned slow enough not enough gear oil would make it up to it, add about a half gallon of bar oil to it and those gears lasted about ten times longer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've utilized JD aerosol chain lube for yrs with good success. I don't like the mess & fire hazard of motor oil.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

i usually go with gear oil in the pump can. has anyone tried the WD40 spray chain lube? havent seen it locally yet so dont even know of the price point.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> I don't like the mess & fire hazard of motor oil.


How is used motor oil a fire hazard on a chain? If something is getting hot enough to ignite oil you got bigger problems. My NH 855 uses used oil to lube the chains, that was a factory placement.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Oil on chains & baler tends to collect loose hay/chaff which is prone to being a fire hazard. YMMV


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Oil on chains & baler tends to collect loose hay/chaff which is prone to being a fire hazard. YMMV


I get what you mean now, I'm slow. I thought you meant the oil was the cause of the fires.

I agree oil does attract more chaff than chain lube. We generally always blow the machine off at the end of the day then oil the chains while they are still warm. During the day we use chain lube to lube.
Corn head gathering chains get used oil every other night, chain lube can doesn't go very far on a corn head.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree blowing rd baler off daily is very important. I've been on service calls on rd balers that appeared not to have been blown off since the day there were put in service!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree blowing rd baler off daily is very important. I've been on service calls on rd balers that appeared not to have been blown off since the day there were put in service!!


Been to my cousins huh? His hay mower is the same way.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I use chain saw bar oil. Best way that I have ever found to apply it, without getting covered, from Head to Toe, is to use an Undercoating Gun, hooked up to the Air Compressor, set at between 90, and 100 psi. 
At the same time I'm oiling the chains, some of the Dust, gets cleaned off of the chains. And with the Air, the oil gets forced into the rollers, as well.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Almost all motorcycle chains are o-ring chains and have white lithium grease assembled with them as they are being manufactured. My FLH has a 530 o-ring chain on it but it did not come with one as OE in 1973. I use PJ1 blue label chain wax on o-ring chains but it is more to keep the rust off the outside of the chain so it does not look like I am riding a rice burner. You can find o-ring chains in just about any size but they are a little pricey. However, you will never find a quieter running or longer running chain. You can take my opinion and 4 bucks and get a cup of coffee but that is about it.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I run gear oil on my baler chains as well as used motor oil in my automatic oilers and on my manure spreader chain. It works well for us.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

My round baler has an auto lube on it for the chains. Dealer told me to use bar oil. So, have been for 13 years . Agree with the need to blow all the rubbish off daily. Same dealer said do not oil the chains on the big square baler I bought last year. As it attracts the dust and prematurely wears sprockets. So, at end of season I gave it a good dose of motorcycle chain lube after I had blown all the chaff dust off.


----------

